# Lychee Head Flowerhorn



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

before









after - 13" 4" thick 10" tall and meanest fish I have ever seen with my own eyes. This guy is shockingly wide for a cichlid.. built like a square..also for sale


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

That is one impressive looking flowerhorn with a matching hump








I have never seen a flowerhorn that looks this good, my compliments









How long was the period of time between the two pics?


----------



## SMITZ71 (Jun 4, 2004)

Never went through with breeding it ?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

The pictures were one year apart. He was born apx. august of 2003. This the sample fish from the first batch of the Pearl of the Orient breed. It definately has weak areas compared to some of todays FH.. the pearls arent crossed over his head, and he still has ZZ style finage which isnt as sturdy or beutiful as other breeds.

Im actually looking at selling it to a breeder.. I live in california now and my brother has been watching the fish in philadelphia. I was comtemplating flying it over here but dont want to take the chance with a fish that has the potential to greatly enhance future generations of flowerhorns. This is one of the finest young specimens of ZZ flowerhorn around.. and certaintly in the US. Looking for a dedicated hobbyist to become its new master in the area.

I am a little concerned if its even possible to breed this fish. My others were more cordial.. this guy has killed all his tankmates except for the invincible maculatus cat that I have, which lived with my the large brandtii I used to own (that guy is a trooper). He also will not tolerate you even thinking about putting your finger in his tank.. he can anticipate when your going to do this.. and sets him self up for attack. If anyone has any females to sacarafice let me know. You can easily fit both your thumbs inside this guys mouth.


----------



## SMITZ71 (Jun 4, 2004)

Hit up Dragonball1012 for I think he might still have some females that could be of a try, although as you mention your fish is still not here in Cali


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice horn..had you try breeding by using a divider?male on oneside,female on the other?


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

man, that is the single fish that got me into flowehorns. i jsut some its pictures and immediatly fell in love with FH's.....good luck on the sale, maybe PM bilbo/smaug on CM or FHUSA and see if hes interested for his project.....i would be surprised if he passes it up.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

bilbo is the man and of course his is intrested.. i even offered to include a plane ticket in our price for him to come and pick up the fish, but he wouldnt be able to do it till december.. my priority has to be to keep the fish alive so we dont loose good genes for future flowerhorns. When this guy is well maintained is fins turn black and the body is 90% red fading to purplishblack. definately cool to see it change color schemes in seconds.


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

very nice fh


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Sweet fh.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Just out of curiousity: How much would this flowerhorn be worth?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

hmm.. well to sell this fish to someone not dedicated to the FH hobby it would be $$$$. lol im looking to trade this guy off + $$$ to a breeder for future first round picks. Sorta like the nfl draft.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

that turned out very nice posx.
long time no see.
dixon


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

god damn...that guy's a monster.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

What a beast! His color is amazing! Great pics


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

WOW


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

damn i like flower horns but not when there hump is too big, but i love the colors on this 1


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

really really really nice FH!! now thats what you call a tank buster :nod:


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Wow that thing is..







....what size tank is it in ne ways..


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

its a 75 gallon.. he is in need of a bigger home right now.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Fish is still getting better, how is Wal Mart treating you, still buying chingos of produce?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Wal-mart is making me angry.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Thats a Damn Good looking Flowerhorn.
I really like the Red on him.


----------

